

The Consequences of Machine Intelligence - SlipperySlope
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/10/the-consequences-of-machine-intelligence/264066/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"I do not find this to be a promising future. First, if machines can do almost
all of our work, then it is not clear that even 15 weekly hours of work will
be required. Second, I do not find the prospect of leisure-filled life
appealing. I believe that work is essential to human well-being. Third, our
economic system would have to undergo a radical restructuring to enable
billions of people to live lives of leisure."

\----------

I, for one, welcome the consequences of machine intelligence.

